# Epson SC-T3000



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Had enough of the desktop Epson printers and am considering the larger Epson SC-T3000 which has sublimation carts available.
Has anyone experience with this model? Does it have the same clogging issues as the desktops?

Jim


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

3 years of doing sublimation on various epsons and I never had a clogged printhead. If you have good qaulity inks and good humidity then it will not clog beyond one head clean per couple of days.

Sure color series has different printhead so the ink should be made specyficaly to this printhead - non every ink will work.


----------



## paradepretty (Nov 22, 2013)

I looked at that printer, but there is not a bulk ink option so I nixed the idea. The cost per mL for the cartridges is just way too high compared to what I pay for liters from Sawgrass. 

I would look at the 7890. You can get a new one for $2k. You'll probably need a rip upgrade to switch the 8 colors to 4, though.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the T7000. No problems so far. I'm running sawgrass ink in 700ml cartriges. Fair price for what you get. There are bulksystems available, But i had bulksystems in the past on both DTG and solvent and there was always a mess with ink + the chip resetting hazzle.

As far as clogging.. I was told you never shall shut the printer down. ( setting in menu). I allways do a nozzlecheck in the start of the day. If I miss a line, I run a cleaning on that particular nozzles. Takes 2 minutes in total.

I would suggest you run it with a RIP, as its a bit time consuming running directly thru photoshop. (It keeps switch back to "printer manages colors", and I have to select the ICC-profile from the list. Sometimes between every print, sometimes I can print 50 different jobs without switching..)

Colors are great, its fast as h*ll. One of my best purchases ever. Payed it self in 2 days.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

And, Oh. Make sure you can get paper-rolls that fit the T3000 model. I run texprint XP HR.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

With carts that size I wouldn't want a bulk system.
In all the years that I have been doing sublimation I used different Epson models but the 1500/1430 has been nothing but grief with the carts of the bulk system constantly not being recognised.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

There are bulk systems available, but if you use the prefilled cartridges while the printer is under warranty, then if Epson balks at covering repair, Sawgrass will cover it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jpkevin said:


> There are bulk systems available, but if you use the prefilled cartridges while the printer is under warranty, then if Epson balks at covering repair, Sawgrass will cover it.


Kevin, do you have any info if Epson will ever be offering any SC "F" models in smaller formats such as the T3000?

As you mention about the warranty, I assume Epson won't balk if their own Epson branded sublimation inks are used in their printers. For me to take the step up factory warranty is a huge +. Same on DTG if I ever go there.


----------



## paradepretty (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm also hoping for a 24" F series! Hopefully they will introduce one once the Sawgrass patent expires.


----------



## paradepretty (Nov 22, 2013)

I was told by multiple sales people that there wasn't a bulk system available for the T3000. I guess there's always a way. Ah well.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I would assume under the current licensing they could not.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jpkevin said:


> I would assume under the current licensing they could not.


Yes, that makes sense now that you mention it.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

The F-series is the exact same printer as the T-series. You will save a whole lot of money by not buying the f-series...


----------



## paradepretty (Nov 22, 2013)

cubedecibel said:


> The F-series is the exact same printer as the T-series. You will save a whole lot of money by not buying the f-series...



The F Series is made specifically for dye sublimation, so I am not sure how they are the same exact printer? Besides, the ink is much cheaper for the F.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

paradepretty said:


> The F Series is made specifically for dye sublimation, so I am not sure how they are the same exact printer? Besides, the ink is much cheaper for the F.


Marketing.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

It is the exact same printer beside of the ink and marketing as smalzstein says.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Smalzstein said:


> Marketing.


Perhaps for Epson it is marketing however, warranty is also Epsons call. 

Epson supports their sublimation inks in their printers made for sublimation.

Any other printers using regular Epson inks you could have your warranty voided if a 3rd party ink damaged the printer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cubedecibel said:


> It is the exact same printer beside of the ink and marketing as smalzstein says.


Should be very similar, however, the firmware might be tweeked a little to optimize the print head electricial frequency that fires the print head to release inks. The ink viscosity and other characteristics are likely different. 

So it is possible that Epson is using the same basic engine and print heads used in other models in the same "class", but can fine tune for the sublimation ink differences.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Could be. But more probable is the fact that he needs to pay Sawgrass the patent fee, so the higher price.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Smalzstein said:


> Could be. But more probable is the fact that he needs to pay Sawgrass the patent fee, so the higher price.


It's the inks where the licensing fee comes in, not the printer itself. I would think the inks costs are "padded" to offset the license fee. But could also be Epson "pads" the printer cost as well just to make more money. 

Another consideration is that since the "sublimation printer" is a niche model, and not targeted to regular pigment customers, then the manufacturing production volumes based on sales would be less. 

Therefore at least in theory the cost to make a specialized printer would be higher to manufacturer than a printer targeted for general usage.


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

jimc said:


> Had enough of the desktop Epson printers and am considering the larger Epson SC-T3000 which has sublimation carts available.
> Has anyone experience with this model? Does it have the same clogging issues as the desktops?
> 
> Jim


I've never had a problem with the t-3000 and sawgrass inks. There are bulk systems available for the t-3000 but if you use the 700 ml cartridges you have enough ink to last quite a while and your warranty is still valid. I have a barely used t-3000 I need to sell if you want to PM me


----------



## winterk80 (Feb 9, 2013)

Still seeing success with your T3000/T7000 models, any issues? These are quite a bit faster than the 7890/9890s ?


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

I havent had a single issue. Theyre the fastest printers in their classes


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to know if the epson inks in the T 3000 good enough for inkjet heat transfers? Or will I need to contact Cobra Inks?


----------



## winterk80 (Feb 9, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I want to know if the epson inks in the T 3000 good enough for inkjet heat transfers? Or will I need to contact Cobra Inks?


Not sure if cobra supports this model, we came very close to buying a T7000 though. If you're going sublim from everything I've read j-teck is pretty good ink for large format.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

No I plan to do inkjet transfers with it. But I'll stick with epson wf 7010 model


----------



## fabricioroma (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought the T3000 model and I will work with sublimation ... the question is: This model has two black ink, I can only use one? or will I have problems in the colors if I do this? thank you


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

Reviving old threads.. the sawgrass sublimation inks for the t3000 use one black and puts a cleaning cart in the other


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

If you use Wasatch RIP, you can put a Fluorescent Yellow or Pink in the extra channel and spot color with it. Pretty cool results.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is this printer good for inkjet transfers??


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Also with a Wasatch RIP you can use a lighter black in the 5th cart and get better overall brighter colors i am told.


----------



## TheRealMrCrowley (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah. Its massively overpowered just for heat transfer but it will definitely work.


----------



## wade4916 (Feb 7, 2013)

The T and F series are the same printer basically. Epson does not make smaller sublimation printer because Sawgrass has the pattern on printer smaller than 44". You can buy the smaller T series to do sublimation printing. All you need is to buy refillable ink cartridges and buy Epson sublimation ink or third party ink. Third party ink is as good as Sawgrass or Epson. Save $$$$. I know a place in Colorado sells the bulk ink system and refillable cartridges. I have sources for 3rd party selling high quality sublimation ink. If you want more info about how to convert the smaller T series to do sublimation printing. Send me private message


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I want information on refillable carts for Cobra pigment inks, not sublimation. Need to do inkjet transfers for lights.


----------



## wade4916 (Feb 7, 2013)

You can check on the F and T series parts list. They use basically the same parts. You can use the sublimation ink in the T series.


----------



## fabricioroma (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm from Brazil and I know nothing about Sawgrass! 
I work with sublimation for 3 years with Epson T1110 and this is my first contact with a large format! 
The printer will arrive next Monday and I'll buy refillable cartridges from China! 
Here I buy paints only with the name'' Black'' nothing more ... I do not know which is better ... Matte Black or Photo Black? 
I see on page Sawgrass this information ... 

Channels: C - Y - M - MK - Clear! 
* That means I can only use 1 cartridge with matte black and leave the Photo Black with liquid cleanup? or this process is only for use with sawgrass? 

The information will help me a lot ... thanks again and forgiveness for the bad english!


----------



## fabricioroma (Mar 14, 2011)

Nobody can help me with my last question ??


----------



## wade4916 (Feb 7, 2013)

Where do you buying ink from? Are you using RIP to print?


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

wade4916 said:


> The T and F series are the same printer basically. Epson does not make smaller sublimation printer because Sawgrass has the pattern on printer smaller than 44". You can buy the smaller T series to do sublimation printing. All you need is to buy refillable ink cartridges and buy Epson sublimation ink or third party ink. Third party ink is as good as Sawgrass or Epson. Save $$$$. I know a place in Colorado sells the bulk ink system and refillable cartridges. I have sources for 3rd party selling high quality sublimation ink. If you want more info about how to convert the smaller T series to do sublimation printing. Send me private message


hi, if i buy refillable cartridge and fill with epson sublimation ink which is for F series, but the icc profile is for f series only, can i use in t series, i am using wasatch rip now, thanks for your info.


----------



## sosisskates (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi I have a t3000 printer, and recently the heads were covered (yellow and black nozzel clog) Use the cartridges to clean the heads, the cyan was working perfectly fine, but I realized that spilled ink by the catridage cyan, which remove printer (the printer was without the cYAN cartridge for 12 hours), when I try to replace the cyan cartridge, no longer want to print anything cyan, I try to run the cleaning cartridge of cyan, and does not work either, did a test deep cleaning heads and nothing happens, I check the test heads and nothing prints cyan, not what is happening cyan was working bien..solo the removi and the next day no longer wanted imprmir the CYAN, can someone help
as I can know whether the cyan color cloged if previously worked well, there is some way of knowing what is happening with the cyan


----------

